# China's faster-than-expected military buildup



## beijingwalker

*China's military buildup*
WASHINGTON | Mon Oct 10, 2011 1:19am EDT
(Reuters) - China's faster-than-expected military buildup has alarmed the United States and its Asian allies and could help the Pentagon gird against deeper defense cuts threatened in some corners of Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## beijingwalker

China's faster-than-expected military buildup

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## beijingwalker

China's faster-than-expected military buildup

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## beijingwalker

China's faster-than-expected military buildup

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## beijingwalker

China's faster-than-expected military buildup

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## beijingwalker

China's faster-than-expected military buildup

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Indeed 
China Military Build Up is very fast
some very good pictures

A few questions


beijingwalker said:


> China's faster-than-expected military buildup


What is the Submarine in the last pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

sorry I dont know,I only got those pics from some Chinese website,I m not a military buff,can any expert answer that question..


----------



## beijingwalker

China's faster-than-expected military buildup

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## thisisme

beijingwalker said:


> sorry I dont know,I only got those pics from some Chinese website,I m not a military buff,can any expert answer that question..


which question?


----------



## beijingwalker

thisisme said:


> which question?


 GHOST RIDER
#7


----------



## Donatello

beijingwalker said:


> China's faster-than-expected military buildup




Those surely are some sexy boats....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Doctor09

Wow Awesome pics ... good job

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## regular

Excellent pics from our Chinese brotherz.....Looks so incredible.....We very happi that the China has reached to the hight of the military super power......Alhamdolillah!.......

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raftar

beijingwalker said:


>



My favorite and my new desktop Wallpaper
Thanks buddy 
good job

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChinaToday

very very nice pics


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## my name is arya

what is purpose of opening new thread 

while old thread there


----------



## ChinaToday



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

ChinaToday said:


>



Is that a B-2 in the last picture
Those look like US Aircraft carriers to me

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

AkhandIndia said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> good targets^..^



they will destroy all the targets,good or bad,haha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

The rise of China will be welcome by most of the world, a uni-polar world is not good for international relations, and also because our brothers in the PRC are our best friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

AkhandIndia said:


> good thks for making this systems ,they will destroy you.
> we dont need to do anything



haha,what do you mean?what you want to do?you dont even know how to make your own weapons,haha,so smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

some really good pics


----------



## lkozhi

it is really alarming as to why they are having such huge fleets.
Reminds of germany before world war 2.
Lets hope it is just to keep their huge population employed at some thing.


----------



## Rafi

lkozhi said:


> it is really alarming as to why they are having such huge fleets.
> Reminds of germany before world war 2.
> Lets hope it is just to keep their huge population employed at some thing.



It is to defend the Great People's Republic of China against all threats to national security, both internal and external.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ambitious449

lkozhi said:


> it is really alarming as to why they are having such huge fleets.
> Reminds of germany before world war 2.
> Lets hope it is just to keep their huge population employed at some thing.



Don't worry . By all the world wars and majority of other war we have learnt that no matter what democratic countries won the war at the end. No matter how we broken, how we tired and how we face initial blows


----------



## harpoon

All this and Taiwan is still independent and AP is still with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thisisme

GHOST RIDER said:


> Indeed
> China Military Build Up is very fast
> some very good pictures
> 
> A few questions
> 
> What is the Submarine in the last pic?



its a submarine, end of.


----------



## beijingwalker

yes,even 10 years ago PLA was pretty backward,in recent years, with the tremendous wealth we gained,China put a huge amount of money into military modernization.give China another 10 years,China will be super in this field like we did in economy,China can always beats the world's expectations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## harpoon

Ambitious449 said:


> Don't worry . By all the world wars and majority of other war we have learnt that no matter what democratic countries won the war at the end. No matter how we broken, how we tired and how we face initial blows



How about USSR. During WW2, France fell like a deck of cards in front of German onslaught. UK barely held on with US aid and if not for the British colonies and the men and resources they contributed towards war effort, UK could have capitulated. It was US intervention that finally changed the tide, not to mention the 20 million Soviets that died defending the motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

harpoon said:


> How about USSR. During WW2, France fell like a deck of cards in front of German onslaught. UK barely held on with US aid and if not for the British colonies and the men and resources they contributed towards war effort, UK could have capitulated. It was US intervention that finally changed the tide, not to mention the 20 million Soviets that died defending the motherland.



pleas dont compare China with Nazi Germany.Germans are traditionally warlike nation and Chinese are peace loving people in nature.We are not a facist state,we care more about our people's well being and the country's economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raftar

beijingwalker said:


> Please, can someone explain me what is this???


----------



## Ambitious449

harpoon said:


> How about USSR. During WW2, France fell like a deck of cards in front of German onslaught. UK barely held on with US aid and if not for the British colonies and the men and resources they contributed towards war effort, UK could have capitulated. It was US intervention that finally changed the tide, not to mention the 20 million Soviets that died defending the motherland.



Yes but USSR was fighting againest Nazi Germany. And Gamechanger USA was democratic when they helped Democratic Britain.France war was just a part of devastating second world war. Ad second world war was won by Democratic countries

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




beijingwalker said:


> pleas dont compare China with Nazi Germany.Germans are traditionally warlike nation and Chinese are peace loving people in nature.We are not a facist state,we care more about our people's well being and the country's economy.



No offence but India, South Korea, Vietnam, Tibet, Japan , Taiwan don't agree with you.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Raftar said:


> beijingwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, can someone explain me what is this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a SP piece.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raftar

salman108 said:


> Its a SP piece.



SP: stands for??  thanks


----------



## beijingwalker

Ambitious449 said:


> No offence but India, South Korea, Vietnam, Tibet, Japan , Taiwan don't agree with you.



every country has some disputed issue,like India also has problem with China,Pakistan,Bangladesh,Sikkim and Kashmir...but we never compare India with Nazi Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

[/COLOR]


beijingwalker said:


> every country has some disputed issue,like India also has problem with China,Pakistan,Bangladesh,Sikkim and Kashmir...but we never compare India with Nazi Germany.



You open the way and they will hit right back at ya, just say blah blah blah and move on 

Great work china

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## navtrek

To all my Indian friends who have commented in this thread non of the comments are of any relevance to the topic. Pls stop trolling for India's sake.

Here each and everyone of u stand as representatives of the flags u bear next to your avatar. Comment only if you have something good to contribute.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ambitious449

beijingwalker said:


> every country has some disputed issue,like India also has problem with China,Pakistan,Bangladesh,Sikkim and Kashmir...but we never compare India with Nazi Germany.



For your Kind information Kashmir and Sikkim are integral parts of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

navtrek said:


> To all my Indian friends who have commented in this thread non of the comments are of any relevance to the topic. Pls stop trolling for India's sake.
> 
> Here each and everyone of u stand as representatives of the flags u bear next to your avatar. Comment only if you have something good to contribute.



Most sensible comment by a respectable Indian member so far

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakchina

harpoon said:


> All this and Taiwan is still independent and AP is still with India.



AP has been given to India as a goodwill gesture. During the 1962 war, the PLA could have marched easily to New Delhi and occupied India entirely. This should have been done but due to US and Eu pressures, China had withdrawn from most of its conquered Indian territories. This is the biggest mistake that China had ever made during all its millenum history. Otherwise India today, an ex British colony, would have been a Chinese special economic zone or special administrative region just like Hong Kong but 1000 years behind free from defeacation, pee and slums but with splendid building and decent not crumbling infrastructure with toilet, saniation and hygiene, basic education and health care.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ambitious449

Pakchina said:


> AP has been given to India as a goodwill gesture. During the 1962 war, the PLA could have marched easily to New Delhi and occupied India entirely. This should have been done but due to US and Eu pressures, China had withdrawn form most of its conquered Indian territories. This is the biggest mistake that China had ever made during all its millenum history.



I can understand your frustration. It could save a humiliation for 90000 pakistani soldiers who surrendered before Indian Army.


----------



## beijingwalker

J-10 and J-11 fighter, AL-31 and WS-10 jet engine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

Pakchina said:


> AP has been given to India as a goodwill gesture. During the 1962 war, the PLA could have marched easily to New Delhi and occupied India entirely. This should have been done but due to US and Eu pressures, China had withdrawn from most of its conquered Indian territories. This is the biggest mistake that China had ever made during all its millenum history. Otherwise India today, an ex British colony, would have been a Chinese special economic zone or special administrative region just like Hong Kong but 1000 years behind free from defeacation, pee and slums but with splendid building and decent not crumbling infrastructure with toilet, saniation and hygiene, basic education and health care.



Don't type when you are high.


----------



## beijingwalker

China's faster-than-expected military buildup

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rds1207

sexy military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Chinese military uniforms changed many times during the last 2 decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## canadian icehole

beijingwalker said:


> Chinese military uniforms changed many times during the last 2 decades.



Militaries around the world need to get rid of that idiotic tie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mytime

Pakchina said:


> During the 1962 war, the PLA could have marched easily to New Delhi and occupied India entirely. This should have been done but due to US and Eu pressures, China had withdrawn from most of its conquered Indian territories.



why not , the Chinese would have marched from Beijing to New Delhi to Kabul then to Tehran then to Istanbul from there to eastern Europe then to Western Europe ... wouldn't even have spared Greenland ... swam across the Atlantic and occupied the Americas too
......
......
......



Only to wake up and realize that it was just their wet dreams !!!


----------



## beijingwalker

Mytime said:


> why not , the Chinese would have marched from Beijing to New Delhi to Kabul then to Tehran then to Istanbul from there to eastern Europe then to Western Europe ... wouldn't even have spared Greenland ... swam across the Atlantic and occupied the Americas too
> ......
> ......
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> Only to wake up and realize that it was just their wet dreams !!!



we never have that dream,it is your wet dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

beijingwalker said:


> China's faster-than-expected military buildup

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

beijingwalker said:


> we never have that dream,it is your wet dream.



No bro, many of compatriots believe that in 1962, Chinese forces could have easily marched to New Delhi and could again do that in future.


----------



## Zabaniyah

harpoon said:


> No bro, many of compatriots believe that in 1962, Chinese forces could have easily marched to New Delhi and could again do that in future.



A source would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

@beijing walker

Wonderful pics. Really thanks for posting.

It shows how formidable is military development of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Zabaniya said:


> A source would be appreciated.



Just go through the previous posts of various Chinese members here. I can't remember how many times the above 'fact' was mentioned.


----------



## beijingwalker

canadian icehole said:


> Militaries around the world need to get rid of that idiotic tie.



PLA uniforms didnt have ties before,haha,we can see how great a change happened to the PLA uniform 

PLA uniforms in the early 1980s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*PLA uniforms now*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

old pictures,Chinese army paraded in old uniforms,how things changed in recent decades!


----------



## beijingwalker

*PLA parade on Chinese National day in 2009*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*PLA parade on Chinese National day in 2009*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

Ambitious449 said:


> Yes but USSR was fighting againest Nazi Germany. And Gamechanger USA was democratic when they helped Democratic Britain.France war was just a part of devastating second world war. Ad second world war was won by Democratic countries
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> No offence but India, South Korea, Vietnam, Tibet, Japan , Taiwan don't agree with you.


 
you are wrong. USA helped USSR during WW2 to break the back of Nazi Germany. USA supplied 30 thousand trucks through iran so USSR can have logistics for wars against germnay. I can go on and on how USA helped USSR against the war. 
It as won by USSR who annihilated 240+ german divisions as compared to allies who fought against 45 German division in europe. 

Read the history before coming out with ignorant remarks.


----------



## harpoon

The new found wealth of PRC is clearly reflected in the armed forces uniform. From the simple Mao suit to the silk and brass lined new suits, PLA has come along way.


----------



## harpoon

maverick1977 said:


> you are wrong. USA helped USSR during WW2 to break the back of Nazi Germany. USA supplied 30 thousand trucks through iran so USSR can have logistics for wars against germnay. I can go on and on how USA helped USSR against the war.
> It as won by USSR who annihilated 240+ german divisions as compared to allies who fought against 45 German division in europe.
> 
> Read the history before coming out with ignorant remarks.



USA and USSR each played their part in defeating Nazi Germany, but personally for me 20 million Soviet deaths holds more value. The stories of how Soviets fought out Nazis outside Moscow and how they counterattacked in Stalingard are surely awe inspiring. There are stories of how Soviet soldiers build roads by walking up and down in tight formation hundreds long all night and in the morning the road is hard enough for tanks to advance. I heard that German High Command was sure that Allies would attempt a landing on Continental Europe, but they could not divert forces from Eastern Front bcs of the Soviet advance. I dislike Communism but I have respect


----------



## beijingwalker

PLA surely has been thru a lot in recent decades,cant imagine what this army will be like in another 10 years.


----------



## Birruna

Impressive hardware. The men and women though look like cute and pretty bunnies.


----------



## Zabaniyah

harpoon said:


> USA and USSR each played their part in defeating Nazi Germany, but personally for me 20 million Soviet deaths holds more value. The stories of how Soviets fought out Nazis outside Moscow and how they counterattacked in Stalingard are surely awe inspiring. There are stories of how Soviet soldiers build roads by walking up and down in tight formation hundreds long all night and in the morning the road is hard enough for tanks to advance. I heard that German High Command was sure that Allies would attempt a landing on Continental Europe, but they could not divert forces from Eastern Front bcs of the Soviet advance. I dislike Communism but I have respect



Apparently, the Russians never had much concern about the number of casualties they take. The German-Russian fronts were horrible places.


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

I think I would like to join the PLA. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## regular

PLA is the greatest Army on the planet to challenge any aggression from the US/NATO.......Insha-Allah.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*PLA female soldiers and officers in combat wear.and there are several ethnic minority soldiers in the last photo,can you tell them apart by their appearance?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

the PLA officer in this photo is an ethnic Mongolian,the soliders are mostly Uyghurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaminee Kaum

regular said:


> PLA is the greatest Army on the planet to challenge any aggression from the US/NATO.......Insha-Allah.....



Thanks. Chinese army needed that praise.


----------



## regular

@ beijingwalker
No I realli can't tell about the minorities....U can tell us about them......


----------



## lem34

beijingwalker said:


> PLA surely has been thru a lot in recent decades,cant imagine what this army will be like in another 10 years.



I look forward to similar progress of the last 10 years. Chinese influence in neighbourhood will lead to aspirations of minorities in neighbouring countries being met and also will ensure peace on a fair and just basis in our neighbourhood with no whites interfering

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## regular

Kaminee Kaum said:


> Thanks. Chinese army needed that praise.


Why U guyz are jealous with the truth.....???.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaminee Kaum

regular said:


> Why U guyz are jealous with the truth.....???.........



You have proved your loyalty. Congrats


----------



## untitled

Kaminee Kaum said:


> You have proved your loyalty. Congrats



And you have proved yours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaminee Kaum

pdf_shurtah said:


> And you have proved yours


 
Thanks. I take it as a compliment and will ignore it


----------



## untitled

Kaminee Kaum said:


> Thanks. I take it as a compliment and will ignore it



I was referring ot your screen name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaminee Kaum

pdf_shurtah said:


> I was referring ot your screen name



 good one


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## Kaminee Kaum

What you want to prove?


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

Kaminee Kaum said:


> What you want to prove?


 
we should all be proud of a regional power like china that have reduced poverty and hunger and today west is so scared of them they use propaganda against them. Thy should be an example to india pakistan etc. Learn to live with dignity by hard work

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## harpoon

Zabaniya said:


> Apparently, the Russians never had much concern about the number of casualties they take. The German-Russian fronts were horrible places.



It was the 'Great Patriotic War' buddy...2 soldiers..1 gun.Yes it was horrible, but again will you not throw yourself at the enemy with everything you got if your country is under attack.


----------



## STEELMAN

Aryan_B said:


> we should all be proud of a regional power like china that have reduced poverty and hunger and today west is so scared of them they use propaganda against them. Thy should be an example to india pakistan etc. Learn to live with dignity by hard work





Yes freind I do admire growth of China but not at the cost of freedom of citizens. I know u will come up with many logics that the way China has progressed is super but again I will say just think the freedom what we enjoy in our respective countries. F$$k our politicians just imagine if they were Honest we would be ahead of China in all the ways so lets think in some constructive way.
and at last one thing

Agar China na hota to kya Pakistan ka wajood na hota ??

Stop praising China like without them u r nothing.

Khuda na kare kabhi jang ho India aur Pakistan kr darmiyaan par agar ho gaya I challenge China will be the first freind country jo muh mod lega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Aryan_B said:


> I think I would like to join the PLA. lol



We use have to have russians in the PLA before the Sino-Soviet split free to join 

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------

Our Military Modernized during the first gulf war we know it had to, seeing how well the USA beat Iraq in the first gulf war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

yes,the first gulf war taught us a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

China's faster-than-expected military buildup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The new pic of Varyag.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The new pic of Varyag.



Looking Gud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

What's that ground-based SAM on post #113?


----------



## Roybot

Zabaniya said:


> What's that ground-based SAM on post #113?



S-300.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Incredibly impressive. Bar the US there is no force capable of matching the Chinese military machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raftar

beijingwalker said:


>



*COOLD - FIREEEE* 

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------




beijingwalker said:


>



SWEET DEATH TO ENEMY ?? 

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

@ ENEMY
THEY ARE COMING 





---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------


----------



## Sasquatch

Raftar said:


> *COOLD - FIREEEE*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET DEATH TO ENEMY ??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------
> 
> @ ENEMY
> THEY ARE COMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------



Cool J-20 Pic I never seen this one before.


----------



## canadian icehole

beijingwalker said:


>



Are ski masks more expensive?




Hu Songshan said:


> Cool J-20 Pic I never seen this one before.



I think that's another stealth fighter design.


----------



## BladeMaster

those chinese military ladies can fk me up anyday they want

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

canadian icehole said:


> Are ski masks more expensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's another stealth fighter design.



that photo was taken during the winter time in Mohe,where the temperature drops to under -40&#8451;in winter.


----------



## Mosamania

beijingwalker said:


>



I hate it when I see things like this. Why the hell is everybody in the world using these damn European swords?? Why doesn't each country use its own swords of times past?? Chinese have the very elegant and classy looking sword the Jian which is way better than those ugly European looking swords. The Dao is also good but I prefer the Jian in these ceremonial things.

It is really sad that all over the world a rich warrior culture is being scrapped. Our ancestors will never forgive us for forgetting the ways they fought so much to keep.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raftar

Hu Songshan said:


> Cool J-20 Pic I never seen this one before.



I think its J-14

Chinese Air Force J-14 Fighter.


----------



## Raftar




----------



## beijingwalker

China's faster-than-expected military buildup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Storm Force

these pictures are so impressive

THEY MARCH BEAUTFULLY , I LOVE THEIR UNFORMS AND THEIR WEAPONS ARE LOOKING AWESOME.

India & pakistan CHEST BEAT but we are not at this level or in deed the level of other top military powers like japan and south lorea etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch

Raftar said:


> I think its J-14
> 
> Chinese Air Force J-14 Fighter.



China does not have a J-14, This is a Fan Made J-20.


----------



## ziaulislam

Ambitious449 said:


> For your Kind information Kashmir and Sikkim are integral parts of India.


sikkam was simply captured by force and then as expected a good bogus referendum decided their fate 

in kashmir they didnt even had the guts to do that!


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## regular

Extremely beautiful pics ...love to see them.....China is doing a marvelous job.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## lem34

Chinese have allways been able to produce volume. now they are getting quality also so they will be unbeatable and american and american supporters must be crying. But a strong china is essential for peace in our neighborhood

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

Awsome might love it China forusre is nothing to f__k with


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lem34

Indians and americans must be crying so much


----------



## VCheng

Aryan_B said:


> Indians and americans must be crying so much



comment self-deleted.


----------



## beijingwalker

VCheng said:


> comment self-deleted.



you better think that way,haha,Chinese workers must be very lazy,it took many years to just repaint that ship.


----------



## beijingwalker

China now is the biggest shipbuilder in the world,we have shipyards big enough to build huge vessels,currently two indegious aircraft carriers are being built,this Varyag,as Chinese government stated,will be used mainly for experiments and trainings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI

beijingwalker said:


> China now is the biggest shipbuilder in the world,we have shipyards big enough to build huge vessels,currently two indegious aircraft carriers are being built,this Varyag,as Chinese government stated,will be used mainly for experiments and trainings.



Can u name the 2 AC china is building and when will they b completed???????????


----------



## beijingwalker

Military sources close to developments in the Chinese Navy said the domestically made carrier is being constructed in a shipyard on Changxing Island in Shanghai.
The sources said the new carrier will likely be midsize, similar to the Varyag, and carry Jian-15 jet fighters, which China has just developed. The fighters will likely take off from a ski jump-style flight deck as is done on the Varyag.



> Changxing Island shipyard in Shanghai, Chinese Varyag aircraft carrier has been installed radars, electronic systems and weapons. According to the plan, by 2015 there should be two domestic 48,000-64,000 ton Medium-sized conventionally powered aircraft carriers(type 089 aircraft carrier) into the water. while between 2015 and 2020, China will build two 93,000 ton nuclear-powered aircraft carriers( type 085 aircraft carrier ), and then China will be provided with the dreadnaughts compared with U.S. aircraft carrier, to ensure the safety of China&#8217;s maritime lifeline and break the blockade of anti-China island chain that the U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

GHOST RIDER said:


> What is the Submarine in the last pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI

Fuel truck is gone ......... This was mentioned with the pic in chines defense blog but i couldn,t under stand the meaning which fuel truck is gone??????????


----------



## HANI

It is a " localizated" RBU-6000 Smerch-2 ASR on chines AC


----------



## HANI

HQ video of chines AC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARSENAL6

Does anyone know what vehical/vessel is that in the picture ?


----------



## beijingwalker

> To everyone's surprise, after the unveiling of two models of Chinese stealth fighter, J-20 and J-31, a third had yet to see the day!
> The existence of this new aircraft is likely to remain confidential, but a British newspaper said a fighter VTOL takeoff was being developed by the manufacturer Shenyang Aircraft Corporation (SAC). Name: J-18.
> The device is quite similar to the F-35B and Harrier, but still would not be as competent as the American F-35C. It could embark on future Chinese aircraft carrier side of the J-15. The device also integrates the casing be able to carry missiles within the hull. Other features include stealth on the device, held top secret for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neehar

beijingwalker said:


> yes,even 10 years ago PLA was pretty backward,in recent years, with the tremendous wealth we gained,China put a huge amount of money into military modernization.give China another 10 years,China will be super in this field like we did in economy,China can always beats the world's expectations.


impressive indeed..but it depends on ur leadership to make sure these large forces will not become a liability to ur economy in the future...


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## cnleio

@ beijingwalker, pls don't post hot-link... ur pics fail and only show china.com xxx



beijingwalker said:


> To everyone's surprise, after the unveiling of two models of Chinese stealth fighter, J-20 and J-31, a third had yet to see the day!]


It's a fake news. All pics just CGI, not real~!


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## Nishan_101

beijingwalker said:


>



INSHA ALLAH, PAA and may be PAC will soon finalize the deal of 30 Z-10Ps with China for just direct buying or license production along with joining the program as well for the Block-IIs.


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## Gentelman

Ambitious449 said:


> For your Kind information Kashmir and Sikkim are integral parts of India.



sikhim...world knows your all that cruelity on this country...
you cowards always show greed....
thats you done in nepal,bhutan and this greed had taken u in china and Pakistan....
well Kashmir was never a part of India nor it will be....
soo plzzz dont disturb these complicated issues which can cause hater and trolling....


----------



## beijingwalker

new recruits to HongKong


----------



## djsjs

@beijingwalker 
&#24456;&#22810;&#22270;&#29255;&#27809;&#26174;&#31034;


----------



## beijingwalker

Mod please help me delete #171 and #173 whose pics don't show,thank you.


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

beijingwalker said:


> new recruits to HongKong



Awesome pics,beijingwalker. Well done, some pics 1st to see.
New female recruits in above pic, these girls come from the Uyghur to join PLA Army. 
1st time PLA Uyghur soldiers to deploy in Hong Kong,beautiful girls!


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## Lone

...China is a beast now


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

&#20013;&#22269;&#38712;&#29579;&#33457;


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## airomerix

No doubt a force to reckon with!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

What's more important than the hardware itself is that most of what you see here is developed and build in China. The industrial, science and knowledge base that China has acquired to be able to build these weapons is worth much more than the hardware itself. But there are still bottlenecks like jet engines, heavy air transport, heavy helicopters amongst other things. But looking at current developments China is going to be able to tackle those issues as well in the coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haidian

yes,we build our own weapons,showing weapons made by other countries is like helping them show their achievements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luffy 500

If china is to full fill her destiny, they have no other choice but to go for mind boggling rapind military buildup. They can afford it now. They must have the power projection ability to live up as a guardian of IOR & S.china sea and lead a stable & peaceful asia. I believe PLAN would have 5 carrier groups within 2030 full fill its role as a leader of asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rio90

world need a powerful china to balance the power..considering the economic power that CHina has i think they should increase their military power even more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Very impressive indeed. 



+ @haidian why is that China needs a conscription when it is the most populous nation on earth? India with an all volunteer force has similar amounts of armed forces so it can be done.


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

Abingdonboy said:


> Very impressive indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> + @haidian why is that China needs a conscription when it is the most populous nation on earth? India with an all volunteer force has similar amounts of armed forces so it can be done.



Conscription in China is still on the books but it hasn't been used for quite some time as there are enough volunteers. So in reality China does have a all volunteer army.


----------



## truthseeker2010

chinese female soldiers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakistanitarzan

Long Live China!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arushbhai

Any chance of china putting its naval power in indian ocean? I would love to see that.


----------



## haidian

arushbhai said:


> Any chance of china putting its naval power in indian ocean? I would love to see that.


We regularly go there,and Pakistan is like home after home to the Chinese navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xuxu1457

haidian said:


>


I love this pics, may be they can play cards there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

haidian said:


>



With the last pic, we're is that location, looks so cool with the rain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 7freedom7

wonderful pics :win:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Fsjal said:


> With the last pic, we're is that location, looks so cool with the rain.



Tibetan Plateu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lyrical Mockery

Impressive military. Very impressive indeed.


----------



## Sanchez

Thanks to US, India and all China haters, you are the drive to the development of Chinese military. Special thanks go to former Taiwanese leader Lee, i.e., crisis in 1996 was the starting point. I have no doubt that not only the speed of military buildup but also the strength of PLA will guarantee China to tear dare invaders into pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

\

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xizhimen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maleesh

*Chinese JL-9G Naval Fighter Jet Trainer*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamINDIA

beijingwalker said:


>



asian bear grylls ?


----------



## xezer

Nice pictures.

Nice pictures.


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

beijingwalker said:


>



Nice pics.  Girls are models right? Not actual military personnel?


----------



## beijingwalker

the first girl is a college student in military training,see the uniform,no bars and stripes.the last one is PLA medical team.the middle one,I don't know either.


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Great pics,what is that ATGM launcher and towed artillery piece and whats their capability?Thanks.


----------



## beijingwalker

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Great pics,what is that ATGM launcher and towed artillery piece and whats their capability?Thanks.


sorry dunno,anyone knows?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

beijingwalker said:


> the first girl is a college student in military training,see the uniform,no bars and stripes.the last one is PLA medical team.the middle one,I don't know either.



Navy Officers.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

beijingwalker said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@beijingwalker Has Missiles and weapons testing of your stealth planes has started ?


----------



## beijingwalker

Zarvan said:


> @beijingwalker Has Missiles and weapons testing of your stealth planes has started ?


probably,found that photo on a Chinese military picture forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr cool

Wow there is lot of MADE IN CHINA TOYS ooooooops ARMS........ but why even vietnam/philip/taiwan (forget about major powers US,Ind,Jpn) don't care about these TOYS again oooooops ARMS


----------



## Zarvan

Mr cool said:


> Wow there is lot of MADE IN CHINA TOYS ooooooops ARMS........ but why even vietnam/philip/taiwan (forget about major powers US,Ind,Jpn) don't care about these TOYS again oooooops ARMS


Yes that is the reason your Army is too scared to respond back to any incursion made by China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FCPX

Great pics, thanks for sharing with us  Just wish the pics had captions for some of us who dont recognize some of the hardware.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr cool

The OSCAR for the BEST CHEERLEADING goes to another pak!!!!!


----------



## FCPX

Mr cool said:


> The OSCAR for the BEST CHEERLEADING goes to another pak!!!!!



Dont be sad buddy I cheer your pics too


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## H.A.W.K

Whats the name of the warship (NO: 115) in post 305 ?


----------



## Zarvan

@beijingwalker How many Frigates China can produce in one single time I mean For example if your Army decides to have 8 more Type 54 Frigates and give order for that How many Frigates China would be able to construct at same time


----------



## beijingwalker

Zarvan said:


> @beijingwalker How many Frigates China can produce in one single time I mean For example if your Army decides to have 8 more Type 54 Frigates and give order for that How many Frigates China would be able to construct at same time


I think it depends on how serious China is on producing them,China has a large industrial base and is the biggest shipbuilder,if China is threatened and put the industrial capaicity on a war mode,it can churn out and mass produce all weapons.


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese Female Soldiers and Militias parade in 1999 and 2009*

*



*


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

_The Dragon Military Force, here has awesome pics, here has the DRAGON !_

*Just join us, play BIG game with us !!! *
_*Rising China military force, PLA Army/Navy/Airforce Power pics*




































_

_
The Dragon stand on the earth 




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max Pain

beijingwalker said:


>





Oh that J-20 pic is so sexy,
awesome shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max Pain

haidian said:


> We regularly go there,and Pakistan is like home after home to the Chinese navy.




and your presence is always enjoyed and relished in Pakistan,
enjoy the prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

China is truly a Super Power , and great nation very happy for our Brother Chinese 






Amazing pictures of Navy ships so much professionalism in all ranks , nice ships and weapons 

Tremendous Airforce with so many options 

Army that has so much Manufacturing power just breath taking 

And amazing Soldiers both women and men , true professional Armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

